# Dankbaar om / dankbaar voor



## Bull's Eye

Beste forumleden,

Zijn jullie dankbaar om, of dankbaar voor iets?

De zin in kwestie is de volgende:

U hebt onlangs een offerte aangevraagd, en daar zijn we u dankbaar om/voor.

Ik vind nergens een regel.

Alvast bedankt!


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Het gebruikelijke voorzetsel bij _dankbaar_ is _voor_.

Maar ligt het aan mij, of klinkt _dankbaar_ niet een tikkeltje "te" in zo'n eenvoudig zakelijk bericht?

_Dank u/bedankt voor uw brief/mailtje van xxx jongstleden waarin u een offerte aanvraagt._
_U heeft onlangs een offerte aangevraagd, waarvoor dank._​


----------



## Suehil

VanDale geeft 'dankbaar voor iets' - en dat zou ik persoonlijk ook altijd zeggen.


----------



## eno2

_OK het is voor. Maar om is ook gangbaar en ik gebruik het. Ik ben je er dankbaar om.  "Dankbaar om_ weer een paar dagen thuis te zijn bij mijn ouders."
_Dankbaar om_ geleerd te hebben DANKBAAR te zijn. _Dankbaar om_ overeind te blijven bij tegenslagen.
Liever om dan voor in zulke voorbeelden. Wat voel ik me _dankbaar om_ dit te mogen meemaken:  voor past hier zelfs niet. Mogelijkerwijze functioneert om anders dan voor, grammaticaal, in sommige gevallen? (Ik voel hier grammaticale nattigheid). 
Google: 220 doorgeklikte resultaten voor "dankbaar om"
310 voor "dankbaar voor"


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> _  "Dankbaar om_ weer een paar dagen thuis te zijn bij mijn ouders."
> _Dankbaar om_ geleerd te hebben DANKBAAR te zijn. _Dankbaar om_ overeind te blijven bij tegenslagen.


In al deze zinnen hoort _om ... te _niet bij _dankbaar_, maar dient het als inleider van een beknopte bijzin.

_Voor_ komt weer terug, en wel in de vorm van een voornaamwoordelijk bijwoord, als je het in dit geval niet verplichte voorlopig voorzetselvoorwerp toevoegt:
Ik ben dankbaar om weer een paar dagen thuis te zijn. = Ik ben_ *er *_dankbaar *voor *om weer een paar dagen thuis te zijn.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> In al deze zinnen hoort _om ... te _niet bij _dankbaar_, maar dient het als inleider van een beknopte bijzin.
> 
> _Voor_ komt weer terug, en wel in de vorm van een voornaamwoordelijk bijwoord, als je het in dit geval niet verplichte voorlopig voorzetselvoorwerp toevoegt:
> Ik ben dankbaar om weer een paar dagen thuis te zijn. = Ik ben_ *er *_dankbaar *voor *om weer een paar dagen thuis te zijn.


Inderdaad, het is dankbaar om ...te. De om...te constructie. En dat is zo in veel gevallen. Wie niet grammaticaal geschoold is zal snel denken dat dankbaar om en dankbaar voor allebei kunnen. 

"Ik ben_ *er *_dankbaar *voor *om weer een paar dagen thuis te zijn." - dat is een hele goocheltoer, voor iets waar je zelfs kort kan zeggen: Ik ben dankbaar  weer een paar dagen thuis te (kunnen) zijn


Hoe dan ook verkies ik _'ik ben je er dankbaar om' boven 'Ik ben je er dankbaar voor'. En dat is géén om...te geval. _


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Hoe dan ook verkies ik _'ik ben je er dankbaar om' boven 'Ik ben je er dankbaar voor'. En dat is géén om...te geval. _


Het gebruik van beide voorzetsels is inderdaad mogelijk, maar in je eerste zin is sprake van een bijwoordelijke bepaling van causaliteit (zie ook De bepaling van causaliteit) en in je tweede zin van een voorzetselvoorwerp in een naamwoordelijk gezegde (zie ook Voorzetselconstituenten).

Een ander voorbeeld, nu met _boos_:

*Bijwoordelijke bepaling van causaliteit:*
Ik werd boos _om die brief met onterechte kritiek_.
Ik werd _er _boos _om_.
Ze werd heel boos _vanwege het gebeurde_.
_Vanwege het gebeurde_ werd ze heel boos.
Hij werd _van al dat bedrog _alleen maar bozer.
Hij werd alleen maar bozer _van al dat bedrog_.
Ze werd bozer en bozer _door zijn gelieg en gedraai_.
Wat werd zij boos _over die ongepaste vraag_!

*Voorzetselvoorwerp in een naamwoordelijk gezegde:*
Ik ben boos _op jou_.
Ben je boos _op de mensen die dit gedaan hebben_?
Hij is boos _op de wereld_.
Hij is _er _boos _op_.

Het voorzetselvoorwerp dicteert wat het vaste voorzetsel bij een adjectief is. In dit geval is dat dus niet _om, vanwege, van, door_ of _over_, maar _op_.


----------



## eno2

Ik wil best dat "om" causaliteit is. Dan mag je 'om' gebruiken en dat lust ik wel. In jouw link De bepaling van causaliteit is 
is geen evenwel geen "om" te vinden. Dan vraag ik me af....

Voorzetselconstituent, OK, maar als leek is het voor mij onbegrijpelijk waarom '_ik ben je er dankbaar om' per se causaal moet zijn en ''Ik ben je er dankbaar voor' per se voorzetselconstituent. 

Immers, waar 'om' en 'voor' naar verwijzen, zijn allebei de reden of de oorzaak dat ik dankbaar ben...._
'


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Ik wil best dat "om" causaliteit is. Dan mag je 'om' gebruiken en dat lust ik wel. In jouw link De bepaling van causaliteit is
> is geen evenwel geen "om" te vinden. Dan vraag ik me af....



Citaat uit De bepaling van causaliteit:

Ter uitdrukking van een reden worden vooral de volgende voorzetsels en voorzetseluitdrukkingen gebruikt:

_gezien_ _ingevolge_ _krachtens_ * om* _vanwege_ _wegens_ _gelet op_ _in verband met_ _met het oog op_ _naar aanleiding van_ _omwille van_ _op grond van_ _ter wille van_ _uit hoofde van_ _uit kracht van_




eno2 said:


> Voorzetselconstituent, OK, maar als leek is het voor mij onbegrijpelijk waarom '_ik ben je er dankbaar om' per se causaal moet zijn en ''Ik ben je er dankbaar voor' per se voorzetselconstituent._


Nee, voorzetsel_voorwerp_. Een voorzetselvoorwerp heeft altijd de vorm van een voorzetselconstituent, maar niet elke voorzetselconstituent is een voorzetselvoorwerp. Een bijwoordelijke bepaling van causaliteit wordt vaak in een voorzetselconstituent gegoten, maar is geen voorzetselvoorwerp.



eno2 said:


> _Immers, waar 'om' en 'voor' naar verwijzen, zijn allebei de reden of de oorzaak dat ik dankbaar ben...._
> '



Er is toch wel een subtiel verschil tussen:

1. Ik ben dankbaar voor de vele geschenken.
(Je plaatst je dankbaarheid tegenover iets.)

En:

2. Ik ben dankbaar om de vele geschenken.
(Je dankbaarheid vindt zijn oorsprong in iets.)

Zin 1 klinkt vriendelijker dan zin 2. Zin 1 drukt veel beter uit dan zin 2 dat de spreker het krijgen van de geschenken niet ongemerkt wil laten passeren: hij voelt de behoefte er iets tegenover te plaatsen. Zin 2 daarentegen benadrukt slechts dat het krijgen van de geschenken de reden voor dankbaarheid is.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Citaat uit De bepaling van causaliteit:
> 
> Ter uitdrukking van een reden worden vooral de volgende voorzetsels en voorzetseluitdrukkingen gebruikt:
> 
> _gezien_ _ingevolge_ _krachtens_ * om* _vanwege_ _wegens_ _gelet op_ _in verband met_ _met het oog op_ _naar aanleiding van_ _omwille van_ _op grond van_ _ter wille van_ _uit hoofde van_ _uit kracht van_


Tja, Twee keer je oorspronkelijke link gelezen en nu ook weer deze en ik zie die passage echt nergens. Maar ik neem het zo aan.

Er is ongetwijfeld subtiel verschil. Maar 'om' kan gebruikt worden, dat lijkt me het voornaamste


----------



## Toberoni

Het is in sommige gevallen mogelijk of zelfs wenselijk (om) voorzetsels geheel weg te laten. Het is mijns inziens spreektaal versus schrijftaal.


----------



## bibibiben

Toberoni said:


> Het is in sommige gevallen mogelijk of zelfs wenselijk (om) voorzetsels geheel weg te laten. Het is mijns inziens spreektaal versus schrijftaal.



Waarschijnlijk doel je nu alleen op het gebruik van voorzetsel _om _als inleider van beknopte bijzinnen. Plaatsing van _om _is in bepaalde gevallen verplicht (zowel in de spreek- als schrijftaal), is in andere gevallen facultatief, waarbij de schrijftaal inderdaad een voorkeur voor weglaten heeft, maar is in sommige gevallen sterk aan te bevelen, omdat de structuur van de zin dan beter uitkomt. Een groot deel van het verhaal is hier te vinden: ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/19/03/03/body.html.


----------



## eno2

Toberoni said:


> Het is in sommige gevallen mogelijk of zelfs wenselijk (om) voorzetsels geheel weg te laten. Het is mijns inziens spreektaal versus schrijftaal.





bibibiben said:


> Waarschijnlijk doel je nu alleen op het gebruik van voorzetsel _om _als inleider van beknopte bijzinnen. Plaatsing van _om _is in bepaalde gevallen verplicht ( zowel in de spreek- als schrijftaal), in andere gevallen facultatief, waarbij de schrijftaal inderdaad een voorkeur voor weglaten heeft, maar in sommige gevallen sterk aan te bevelen, omdat de structuur van de zin dan beter uitkomt. Een groot deel van het verhaal is hier te vinden: ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/19/03/03/body.html.





eno2 said:


> "Ik ben_ *er *_dankbaar *voor *om weer een paar dagen thuis te zijn." - dat is een hele goocheltoer, voor iets waar je zelfs kort kan zeggen: *Ik ben dankbaar  weer een paar dagen thuis te (kunnen) zijn*



Ik gaf dus al een voorsmaakje van dat weglaten. 
Uit het lezen van de inderdaad uitgebreide ANS -link concludeer ik dat het gemakkelijk is (om) om weg te laten als het een lijdend voorwerp inleidt.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> "Ik ben_ *er *_dankbaar *voor *om weer een paar dagen thuis te zijn." - dat is een hele goocheltoer, voor iets waar je zelfs kort kan zeggen: *Ik ben dankbaar weer een paar dagen thuis te (kunnen) zijn*



Hier is geen sprake van een voorzetsel. _Ervoor _is een voornaamwoordelijk bijwoord dat in deze zin de functie vervult van een voorlopig voorzetselvoorwerp. Weglating van het voorlopig voorzetselvoorwerp is vaak goed mogelijk, al menen nogal wat taalgebruikers dat weglating juist *eerder spreektalig aandoet dan schrijftalig. *Genootschap Onze Taal gaat in deze afwijzing niet helemaal mee, maar laat wel in bepaalde gevallen een duidelijke voorkeur voor handhaving van het voorlopig voorzetselvoorwerp blijken. Zie (erop) vertrouwen dat | Genootschap Onze Taal. Idem dito voor de Nederlandse Taalunie. Zie http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/267/vertrouwen_dat_erop_vertrouwen_dat/ en http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/270. De Elektronische ANS lijkt het minst te tillen aan weglating. Zie Een afhankelijke zin (voorzetselvoorwerpszin).

Edit: Ik zie dat het eno2 niet te doen is om de weglating van _er ... voor_, maar om de weglating van _er ... voor _én _om_. Ze zijn overigens onafhankelijk van elkaar weglaatbaar:

 Ik ben er dankbaar voor om weer een paar dagen thuis te zijn.
 Ik ben er dankbaar voor weer een paar dagen thuis te zijn.
 Ik ben dankbaar om weer een paar dagen thuis te zijn.
 Ik ben dankbaar weer een paar dagen thuis te zijn.

De meest schrijftalige van de vier:
Ik ben er dankbaar voor weer een paar dagen thuis te zijn.


----------



## eno2

Ik heb me beperkt tot dankbaar (om)


----------



## ThomasK

Ik was verbaasd te zien dat "dankbaar om" niet voorkomt in jouw lijstje, Bibibiben: "Ik ben er dankbaar om [prep. deel van vnw.-bijwoord] weer thuis te zijn."  IK googlede even en vond bijvoorbeeld "dankbaar om haar". Zou jij dan "dankbaar voor haar" gebruiken? 

Ik dacht altijd aan een reden (naast een object): _dankbaar om je hulp, dankbaar voor je cadeau_... Maar misschien is dat (nog) erkend. Maar NRC schrijft dat bv. "bezorgd om/voor/over" alledrie oké zijn, en ik meende parallallen te zijn: "over" als standaardprepositie, "om" als variant die eerder naar een reden verwijst. "Denken om" lees ik ook soms...


----------



## bibibiben

Ik heb niets tegen _om haar_, maar het gaat hier dan wel om een bijwoordelijke bepaling van causaliteit, niet om een voorzetselvoorwerp. De betekenis: ik ben dankbaar _vanwege haar_. Tja, welke betekenis wil je daaraan geven? Dankbaar vanwege dat wat ze deed? Vanwege dat wat ze niet deed? Maar wat deed ze precies? Of wat deed ze niet? Vanwege de lossere band moet nu de context uitkomst bieden.

In _ik ben dankbaar voor haar_ zien we een duidelijk voorzetselvoorwerp. Je plaatst je dankbaarheid tegenover haar komst/gift/overdracht.


----------



## ThomasK

Aha, ik begrijp iets. Het lijkt me subtiel. Nu, louter syntactisch: als ik "ik ben er dankbaar om" kan zeggen, dan zou ik denken dat ik die "om-bepaling" als een voorzetselvoorwerp kan zijn. Klopt dat volgens jou? 

Je lijkt een syntactisch-semantisch criterium te geven in je laatste zin: die "'tegenover" lijkt mij begrijpelijk als deel van de valentie van "danken" (ik ben altijd ... iemand dankbaar), maar kan je niet zeggen dat "danken" ook de oorzaak/bron impliceert? Namelijk: ik ben iemand dankbaar om iets [impliciet ook: het bestaan van iets, het handelen van iemand]. In die zin zou ik het als  een noodzakelijk voorwerp beschouwen, niet als een bepaling. Of ... ???


----------

